# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  يَمًتُِِّْى تُِِّْشًِْوٍفْكَ عًٍيَنْيَ يَمًتُِِّْى..

## اسيرة شوق

مًتُِِّْـِِّـِِّبٌَِآآرٌٍكَيَنْ بٌَِآلمًوٍلدًٍ


بٌَِمًنْآسٌِِّبٌَِة مًوٍلدًٍ آلآمًآمً آلحٍّسٌِِّنْ (عًٍ) حٍّبٌَِيَتُِِّْ آسٌِِّوٍيَ تُِِّْصٍْمًيَمً 


تُِِّْفْضًٍلوٍ



 :embarrest:  :embarrest: 




بــآآب الإنتقاذات مفتوح  :cool:

----------


## روحانيات

حلوووووووووووووووو 

تسلم أيدك 

يعطيك العافيه

وما ننحرم من أبداعتك...

----------


## حـبـگ مـلـكـنـي

*يسلمووووووو والله انه روعه*
*زين اكتشفت انك تصممي علشان تسوي اليي توقيع هههههههههه<<<<< ماعندها وقت على طول استغلالية*
*تسلم ايدينك اللي سوته تستحقي كل  الشكر اختي ولا عدمنا منك*
*تقبل تحياتي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

ما شاء الله عليك خيتي مرهـ حلو 
يعطيك العافيهـ
وبنتظار ابداعك القادم
تحياتي الحارهـ

----------


## اسيرة شوق

تــسلــمون حبـآآيبي


بس التصميم مو ذاك الزود :)



تحـيآآتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حليو بس الوانه شديده

----------


## Hussain.T

تصميم حلو

ورايي من راي عفاف

الالوان شديده

تحياتي

----------


## !..قلب طفلة..!

*الله ـم صل ِ على محمد وآل محمد ..،*

*تصميم رآئع .. والأروع الدآعي من تصميمهـ ..،*

*ولكن عندي ملآحظتين ..:*

*1- الألوآن .. مثل مآقآلوآ الإخوآن الي سبقوني ..*
*2- قص صورة الطفل والدمج ..*

*أتمنى تقبلي رأيي : )*

*وان شآء الله نشوف تصآميم تتطور باستمرآر ..،*


*وكل عآم وانتِ بألف خير ..؛*

----------


## سجينة الآهات

مــرة حلوو .... والكلام بعد جميل ,,

لو كانت الوان التدرج أفتح .. راح يكون أنعم ,,

عموما تسلم إيدينش 

تحياتي

----------


## شوق المحبة

الـ س ـلام ع ــليكم ..


متباااركه خ ـيتو ،، وجـ ع ـل ربي أيامك سـ ع ـاااده ..


تـ س ـلم دياتك عالتـ ص ـميم الـ ح ـلوو ..


بس ع ـندك القص مو مـ ض ـبوط كتير بإطراف ص ـورة الولد ..


والتدرج لو ما أض ــفتيه عالولد يطلع أح ــلى ..


اممم ،، الكلام لو صـ غ ـرتيه ش ـوي بيكون أنـ ع ـعم ..


يـ ع ـطيكِ ربي الف ع ــافيه ..


وماننـ ح ـرم من ج ـديدك دووم ..


إع ــذرري ملاح ـظاتي ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------

